# now what?



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

So I'm counting down the days until my next attack. It seems to happen around the 18th of every month. I'm already depressed with anxiety and suicidal thoughts. I spent about 3 hours in the public library today reading. First I tried to look for new IBS information on pain management and when that failed I looked up the books on suicide. I wish doctors understood how aweful your life can seem when you're in pain - even if it's not chronic.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi,IBS IS chronic. I really feel for you, but from here there is not much i can do to help you other than to be here to listen. PM me and we will talk and swap email if you like.If you are having suicidal thoughts then you need to go back to the doctor and explain this. If he/she won't listen then you need to find a new doctor quick smart. We have all been there with suicidal thoughts in the past.Just know this, that you are NOT the only one that suffers everyday with this and if you are upset, in trouble or in pain then PLEASE email me or post here. We are all here to help you.You don't say weather yuo are male or female. If you are female then this could be related to your period or hormones. What meds are you on if any?Spliffy.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I am so sorry you are feeling so bad







it is very difficlut to make others, even our doctors understand that IBS effects more than just your bowels! After going to see a gastroenterologist (sp) for the 100th time, and still no 'cure', i too felt incredibly low. Every one always assumes i'm an upbeat person, but i was fixated with escaping my pain for weeks on end.All i can say is, there has to be a way of coping. Changing my diet has helped a little, and after many peoples recommendations, i have begun the hypnotherapy course spcifically for us gut rotters.It is beginning to show me the way forward to coping, and feeling better.PLease never feel you are alone. YOu are surrounded by friends who can relate







And i'm sure the world is a better place with you in it.Take care, and like Nikki, feel free to email me if you wish.*hug*


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks to both of you for your kind words. A friend of mine mailed me a package that I got today filled with Mint tea and peppermint candles and a note that says "when your stomach's feeling bad, and you're pretty down, pur yourself a cup of tea, light a candle, and remember you have friends in Iowa thinking of you." It was just what I needed. I am currently taking an anti-depressant, an anti-anxiety med, and a low-dose anti-depressant for my gut. I also have an anti-spasmotic, but it doesn't seem to work well. I've changed my diet quite drastically in the past 12 months and lost 70 lbs in the process. I have the hypnosis tapes on the way. They say that most people kill themselves AFTER they start therapy and anti-depressants because they are able to act on their thoughts and not be so... lethargic, or something. I'm just trying to go one day at a time. But some days seem endless.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi there,You will love the hypnotherapy. It will make you feel tons better about youself. Email me ANY questions you may have about it, and if i can't answer i will forward your emails to Mike Mahoney (this is the hypno your doing right?)I hope if you ever feel low you will not hesitate to contact me. I am away from the computer a lot at the moment, but i check the net several times a day. PMs are sent straight to my inbox.Thats really sweet about the peppermint. I did the same sort of thing for a friend of mine when she had a bad stomach. A little goes a long way,Don't give up.


----------

